

U.S.:North Korea agrees to suspend nuclear activities - rvcamo
http://www.usatoday.com/news/world/story/2012-02-29/us-north-korea-suspends-nuclear/53298188/1

======
Zarathust
Aren't they "officially" renouncing nuclear weapons every 2 or 3 years? The
international community or the US then shell out a few billion dollars and
they are good to go for a short while after that

------
abhiasawa
How is this even remotely relevant to "Hacker News" ??

